# If your done with the tapes?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Please post your comments in the Hypno/CBT success thread as it is very helpful to others. Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'll work on it Eric, but I need some time & space to get a better perspective, know what I mean? I'll post eventually, but it might be awhile.







BQ


----------

